# Riding With a Fractured Sternum



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2018)

I fractured my sternum in a mountain biking accident 10 days ago. I rode a little on the road bike before formal diagnosis with no pain or ill effects, but stopped post visit to the hospital a week ago. The registrar said take it easy for a few days but was a bit vague about what and when I could do things. None of the movements riding on the road caused me any noticeable pain before I stopped. In fact getting in and out of the car is more painful. 
I am going stir crazy and tempted to ride the road bike again gently with a hrm on to make sure I am not pushing myself too hard.
Am I being stupid contemplating riding this early in the recovery process?


----------



## PK99 (10 Jul 2018)

IANADB...my approach to such things is to follow doctors advice on the principle that if all goes well cycling might be ok but the downside of a further accident could be catastrophic.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2018)

PK99 said:


> IANADB...my approach to such things is to follow doctors advice on the principle that if all goes well cycling might be ok but the downside of a further accident could be catastrophic.


Absolutely! They have seen this type of thing many times before. It's probably best not to ignore that experience.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (10 Jul 2018)

Did the doctor say it would hinder your recovery?

Working as a nurse things that will hinder or permanently damage your recovery tend to be made explicit. Or we just keep you in hospital or in a cast to enforce it.

More vague terms tend to be recommendations. Normally because the old leaflet said it when you last came to updating it.

Are you taking painkillers at the moment?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Jul 2018)

I feel for you. I did my sternum in years ago falling off a waterfall. I was lucky that was my lot. I couldn’t even eat porridge without hurting. How I would have ridden a bike I have no idea. 

Rest my friend. Let it heal.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Jul 2018)

OneArmedBandit said:


> Did the doctor say it would hinder your recovery?
> 
> Working as a nurse things that will hinder or permanently damage your recovery tend to be made explicit. Or we just keep you in hospital or in a cast to enforce it.
> 
> ...


He was really vague just said avoid light exercise for a week or two. Said full recovery in six to eight weeks although I have been told that is optimistic. He didn't seem too concerned as the chest cavity side of the sternum was flat on the xray not indented in anyway and he didn't feel any intervention was necessary. I did have an ECG and blood test to check there had been no trauma to the heart which came back fine. I took ibuprofen for the first few days more to reduce inflammation rather than for pain management. No regular meds now. It only really hurts getting in or out of bed, getting in or out of low chairs, if I sneeze or cough which I have found are best avoided at all costs (probably one of the worst pains I have ever experienced) or lifting anything of any weight. Sitting on the bike is just neutral with no pain. I had ridden for a couple of days before going to hospital after the crash as initially I thought it was just bruised. Not mental long rides just 10 to 15 mile commutes 60 odd miles in total at a steady pace which seemed fine. I might phone the GP or NHS 111 and see if they can give some advice. I definitely don't want to prolong my recovery, but at the same time don't want to be inactive for too long. My mood is definitely darker than when I am on the bike.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2018)

Just get on your bike and ride. It worked for me when I cracked a knee cap 2 yrs ago. I commuted on the bike as driving was too painful and when I eventually presented at hospital they discovered the fracture but the knitting process had begun so they left me to it. It all lined up perfectly on its own.

Next time try not to fall off, you ain't as young as you used to be


----------



## Joffey (11 Jul 2018)

I did my sternum a couple of months ago - I wish I had ridden my bike rather than just been sat at home in pain. If it doesn't hurt and you go on quiet roads so you don't fall off etc I'd give it a go.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2018)

Don't take advice from us jokers. If you do ride, don't fall of. Simple.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2018)

Rode to work when i farked my shoulder im sure it prolonged the healing process.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Jul 2018)

I glass cranked it in this morning. All zone 1 and 50% on the cycle path. Everything seems fine, feeling as good as I can given the circumstances. Will just keep taking it easy. No going after stupid Strava KOM's or PB's!


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2018)

only just seen this good luck with your recovery


----------

